# Problème de détection graveur

## cscsnicko

Bonjour

je poisssede un graveur Plextor et il n'apparait pas ds 

> cdrecord --scanbus

Pourtant les modules suivant sont chargés:

> sr_mod                 16312   0  (unused)

> sg                     29964   0  (unused)

> ide-scsi                9424   0

> scsi_mod               96564   3  [sr_mod sg ide-scsi]

Et ds mon grub.conf g bien mis:

> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

Pourtant ds le dmesg, il me semble que l'émulation ne se fait pas : 

> SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

> scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

Ai je oublié qque chose ?

Merci.

----------

## DuF

Logiquement tu n'as pas besoin du module scsi_mod (en tout cas c'est mon cas).

Tu peux vérifier si tu as ce qu'il faut dans /dev/cdroms et dire si tu as qqchose ou rien du tout ?

----------

## cscsnicko

alors d'autres indices

> root@linor marion # ls /dev/cdroms/

> cdrom0  cdrom1

> root@linor marion #

< root@linor marion # cdrecord -scanbus

< Cdrecord 2.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

< cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

< cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

< cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

< root@linor marion #

G cherché des peripheriques scisi ds /dev:

> root@linor marion # ls /dev/scsi/

> root@linor marion #

Et je n'est aucun /dev/sg* ou /dev/pg*

Voil avoila

----------

## DuF

vire le module scsi_mod de ta conf de ton noyau, vérifie dans ton /etc/devfsd.conf que tu as bien un truc du genre : 

```
REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrom 666
```

Relance devfsd et regarde si c'est mieux ou pas.

----------

## cscsnicko

Bah en fait non  c pas mieux   :Sad:  Je comprends pas .... 

Merci quand meme...

Si qqu un voit autre chose...

----------

## ghoti

Que donne cat /proc/scsi/scsi ?

----------

## cscsnicko

Voila le résultat :

> bash-2.05b# cat /proc/scsi/scsi

> Attached devices: none

> bash-2.05b#

Ca veutr dire koi ??

----------

## DuF

Ca veut dire que c'est pas bon et qu'il y a un souci avant devfs.

Que renvoi la commande : 

```
dmesg | grep -i scsi
```

Si jamais elle ne renvoi rien de plus que ce que tu as déjà marqué dans ton premier post alors essai de mettre les options conformément à ce qui est indiqué dans l'encadré jaune de la doc suivante : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/build.xml#doc_chap14

----------

## cscsnicko

Bon tout ce qui était indiqué est en modulke et chargé:

> bash-2.05b# lsmod   

> Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

> sr_mod                 14872   0  (unused)

> sg                     29964   0  (unused)

> ide-scsi                9424   0 

> scsi_mod               96564   3  [sr_mod sg ide-scsi]

> NVdriver             1067200  10 

> n_hdlc                  7136   1 

> ppp_synctty             7572   1 

> ppp_async               8448   0  (unused)

Et pourtant:

> bash-2.05b# cdrecord -scanbus

> Cdrecord 2.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot > open SCSI driver.

> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

!Enfin:

> dmesg | grep -i scsi

> Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

> SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

> scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

La je comprends pas koi....

 :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

Met le scsi support (actuellement le module scsi_mod) en dur dans le noyau et non en module, le reste tu peux le laisser en module en accord avec la doc gentoo.

----------

## cscsnicko

Bah en fait ca change strictement rien... Faut pas creer les periphs ds /dev, ou qqc comme ca, je sais pas....

C possible ???

----------

## ghoti

 *Quote:*   

> Faut pas creer les periphs ds /dev, ou qqc comme ca,

 

Normalement, si tu utilises devfs, la création est automatique (et dynamique ...)

Visiblement, ide-scsi ne trouve aucun périph à se mettre sous la dent.

Bon, attaquons le problème plus haut.

Avant d'examiner le scsi, il faudrait être certain que le noyau trouve bien le périphérique ide.

L'expression suivante devrait t'afficher ce que le noyau détecte comme périphériques ide et où ils sont branchés :

```
dmesg|grep ^hd.:
```

Peux-tu nous donner le résultat de cette commande ?

----------

## cscsnicko

Voila le résultat:

> root@linor csnicko # dmesg|grep ^hd.:

> hda: IC35L040AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

> hdb: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1712, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

> hdc: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W4012A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

> hda: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, > CHS=5005/255/63

> hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

> hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache

> root@linor csnicko #

Apparemment il le capte bien ...

----------

## ghoti

C'est déjà ça !  :Wink: 

Dans ton premier post, tu affiches la ligne *Quote:*   

> scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices 

 

Est-ce qu'il y a quelque-chose concernant le graveur dans les lignes suivantes ?

----------

## cscsnicko

G récupéré toutes les lignes concernat hdc ou scsi:

> Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

> hdc: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W4012A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

> hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache

> SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

> scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

Et aprèes cette ligne des trucs nvidia et puis c tout... Donc non y a rien d autre concernant le graveur en fait...

----------

## ghoti

Vraiment étrange : en fait il semble clair que l'ide-scsi ne fonctionne pas : si je le décharge chez moi, cdrecord me donne exactement le même message que toi.

Si tu décharges ide-scsi puis que tu le charges à nouveau, ça change quelque-chose ?

```
rmmod ide-scsi

modprobe ide-scsi
```

Aurais-tu éventuellement bidouillé quelques chose dans le kernel ?

C'est quelle version, à propos ?

----------

## cscsnicko

Bah ca change rien si je le decharge puis recharge ide-scsi...

Au fait la version est :     2.4.20-gentoo-r1

Et dans scsi voilà ce qu il y a activé:

 <*> SCSI support                                                            ? ?

  ? ?         --- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                  ? ?

  ? ?         <M>   SCSI disk support                                                     ? ?

  ? ?         (40) Maximum number of SCSI disks that can be loaded as modules             ? ?

  ? ?         < >   SCSI tape support                                                     ? ?

  ? ?         < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                      ? ?

  ? ?         <M>   SCSI CD-ROM support                                                   ? ?

  ? ?         [ ]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)                  ? ?

  ? ?         (2) Maximum number of CDROM devices that can be loaded as modules           ? ?

  ? ?         <M>   SCSI generic support                                                  ? ?

  ? ?         --- Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs               ? ?

  ? ?         [*]   Enable extra checks in new queueing code                              ? ?

  ? ?         [*]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                    ? ?

  ? ?         [*]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                      ? ?

  ? ?         [ ]   SCSI logging facility                                                 ? ?

  ? ?         SCSI low-level drivers  --->

il n' ar ien de cocher ds  SCSI low-level drivers ...

Voila...

----------

## DuF

Moi je ne vois pas trop où ça peut coincer, à la limite tu peux essayer un autre noyau (le gaming-sources par exemple  :Wink:  ) et n'oublie pas de refaire le lien /usr/src/linux comme il faut.

----------

## cscsnicko

Et le fait que j'utilise grub n'influe pas ???

----------

## ghoti

 *cscsnicko wrote:*   

> Et le fait que j'utilise grub n'influe pas ???

 

Non : j'utilise grub aussi ...

Grub ne fait que passer l'option au noyau.

D'après ton dmesg, elle est bien reconnue mais c'est la fonctionnalité elle-même qui a des problèmes.

Par ailleurs, j'ai le même noyau que toi et l'ide-scsi fonctionne aussi bien pour mon lecteur que pour mon graveur.

Ma config :

(note : je suis obligé d'activer le support disque et cdrom car j'ai aussi un vrai lecteur scsi ainsi qu'un disque...)

```
<M> SCSI support

--- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

<M>   SCSI disk support

(10) Maximum number of SCSI disks that can be loaded as modules

< >   SCSI tape support

< >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<M>   SCSI CD-ROM support

[ ]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

(2) Maximum number of CDROM devices that can be loaded as modules

<M>   SCSI generic support

--- Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

[ ]   Enable extra checks in new queueing code

[ ]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

[ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)

[ ]   SCSI logging facility

SCSI low-level drivers  --->
```

Si ça peut t'aider ...

Sinon, je ne vois pas non plus où peut se situer le problème  :Sad: 

----------

## cscsnicko

G mis exactement le meme conf que toi et rien... 

Serait il possible qu'il faille deux lecteurs sur la meme nappe, au un truc de ce niveau la ???

----------

## DuF

euh non logiquement non, par contre tu ne t'es pas trompé sur le hdc=ide-scsi ?

ton graveur est bien en maître sur la seconde nappe ide ?

----------

## cscsnicko

Ouais c'est ca et il est tout seul sur la nappe...

----------

## DuF

bah là je suis un peu perplexe.....

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Toujours n00b, j'ai lu avec attention ce thread et plusieurs idées m'ont traversé l'esprit. Elles sont probablement stupides mais bon, mieux vaut paraître idiot qques instant que de le rester toute se vie  :Wink: 

Quand tu dis: *cscsnicko wrote:*   

> Ouais c'est ca et il est tout seul sur la nappe...

  , les cavaliers de ton graveur sont bien en position single !?

Ne faut-il pas monter un cd pour que devfs charge les modules qui lui correspondent, crée les dossiers dans /dev et modifie les droits d'accès !? Apparemment, il trouve le lecteur mais n'arrive pas à y accéder. Peux-tu lire des données sur ton graveur !?

Tu es en root mais n'existe-t-il pas un groupe pour utiliser un graveur et root en fait-il bien partie !?

N'y a-t-il pas des choses à contrôler dans les fichiers /etc/devfsd.conf et /etc/modules.conf !? (ou d'autres fichiers de conf)

Enfin, ton graveur fonctionne-t-il sur un autre os !?

Merci de reprendre toutes mes bétises.

----------

## cscsnicko

Bon... Mon graveur est en maitre, tout seul sur la nappe. Le fait de monter le graveur n'a rien changé. Je nbe sais pas comment je peux creer les periph pg* ou sg* ds /dev. Mon graveur marche parfaitemenyt en tant que lecteur. Quant )à modifier les fichiers je sais pas mais si quelqu'un a une infi, je suis preneur. Enfin, g ajouté root au groupe cdrw, sans rien changé.....

Voila... HELP !!!!!!!   :Surprised:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

